# Bindings ARE for Pussies.



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

... fuck yea.


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

Powdersurfing sounds hella fun without having your feet feel restricted


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Halfpipe anyone?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Ahg, get that skateboarding out of my snowboarding. kickflips and shredding powder are an oxymoron.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Ahg, get that skateboarding out of my snowboarding. kickflips and shredding powder are an oxymoron.


pfffffffff just cuz you can't do em :cheeky4:


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

you may not like it but it is probably the sport that has influenced snowboarding the most. 
Terry Kidwell
Chris Roach 
Noah Salansek
Damian Sanders
Jamie Lynn
Mike Ranquett


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I forgot who it was, but in this months Transworld there was a story about a snowboarder that shreds without highbacks and with his boots untied. Its not as extreme as this but some of these guys are nuts, if there was enough powder in the east coast I would definitely try this.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like a blast....dont know about running through pow down a mountain to get my board after a missed trick though.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

ecks said:


> I forgot who it was, but in this months Transworld there was a story about a snowboarder that shreds without highbacks and with his boots untied. Its not as extreme as this but some of these guys are nuts, if there was enough powder in the east coast I would definitely try this.


It's Jake O.E. He shreds rails, and that's his style. Personally, I wouldn't suggest it, but then, I'm no pro, and that's not my style.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

it looks pretty cool, but i would still rather be riding all that terrain with bindings.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

There was a time, when snowboarding wasn't allowed on the mountains,

i foresee this becoming fairly big eventually, and being a "normal thing" on the regular mountains, with chair lifts eventually.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like a blast....dont know about running through pow down a mountain to get my board after a missed trick though.


get a leash


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Yea, if you watch closely, you will see at least one of those guys does have a leash.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Bindings will never go away but I could see snurfing/noboarding slowly gaining popularity in areas that are pow heavy. I hear it's pretty big interior BC but as an underground thing among snowboarders in general.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Ahhhhhh yeah, I've always wanted to try noboarding. The photographer on my last cat boarding trip was on a noboard. He offered to let us give it a shot, but nobody had a goofy setup for him to ride.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

bindings are for babies <- correct term


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Provo Bros!

These guys tear up early season utah with these things.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

the last photo all contrasted hard with the shred lines is super cool!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Justman1020 said:


> There was a time, when snowboarding wasn't allowed on the mountains,
> 
> i foresee this becoming fairly big eventually, and being a "normal thing" on the regular mountains, with chair lifts eventually.


Doubt it. If your board hit me because you were being "free" it would not end well.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

roremc said:


> Doubt it. If your board hit me because you were being "free" it would not end well.


Ever been smacked by a board with bindings? It hurts more then a one without:cheeky4:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> it looks pretty cool, but i would still rather be riding all that terrain with bindings.


That's because you are a pussy


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> That's because you are a pussy


no, its because i like snowboarding, and being able to jump and grab and all that nonsense, with s SNOWBOARD.So if thats the case than you are on the wrong forum, go somewhere else that DOESENT like bindings, pussay.:cheeky4:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

IdahoFreshies said:


> no, its because i like snowboarding, and being able to jump and grap and all that nonsense, with s SNOWBOARD.So if thats the case than you are on the wrong forum, go somewhere else that DOESENT like bindings, pussay.:cheeky4:


Dude, calm down.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I think he was being tongue in cheek...


BAZING!!


10char


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

That's called a snurfer. It's nothing new. it was the first snowboard ever invented by a man named Sherman poppen in 1965. 

I guess they are trying to bring it back after 35 years.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

First snowboard dates before Sherman.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

don't knock it till you try it.. they are fun in powder! i'd love to be able to make my own..


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> no, its because i like snowboarding, and being able to jump and grab and all that nonsense, with s SNOWBOARD.So if thats the case than you are on the wrong forum, go somewhere else that DOESENT like bindings, pussay.:cheeky4:


Pussy, read the title. :laugh:


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> First snowboard dates before Sherman.


I should have said "snowboarding as we know it"

I know they've found snowboards that are like 200 years old.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

oneshot said:


> don't knock it till you try it.. they are fun in powder! i'd love to be able to make my own..


seriously, especially during the early season, on a grass hill - you're set :thumbsup:

who wants to use a snowboard with lurking shark fins every where?


----------

